

ᐊᑕᓇᕐᔪᐊᑦ (ᐅᖃᐅᓯᖅ ᐊᑕᐅᓯᖅ ᓈᒻᒪᔪᐃᑦᑐᖅ) - lucb1e
http://www.hemispheregames.com/2013/06/19/%E1%90%8A%E1%91%95%E1%93%87%E1%95%90%E1%94%AA%E1%90%8A%E1%91%A6/

======
dedward
So... with the utmost respect, how cool is it that the glyphs for Inuktitut
(if that's what those are) look just like some kind of awesome sci-fi
writing.)

~~~
artificialidiot
I guess for a latin alphabet based language user, every other writing is
either ancient or sci-fi.

